# Another BFN!



## miss hopeful (Aug 22, 2007)

So upset today tested this morning    Is it time for us to give up?? Not sure what to do feel like a smartie easter egg without the smarties in the middle. Should we try DE abroad but would they refuse to treat us given our track record?? we have come to the end of the line here- still on the waiting list at Bristol but it takes ages and i'm not sure it's right for us!! Anyone had mulituple failures and then gone on to get a   Are we waisting our time or is there something more wrong with me?? Maybe we need to think about adoption but I don't know if I am ready to give up. Can anyone give us hope?? love and hugs to everyone else who has had a   miss hopeful xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwww i'm so sorry hun, don't rush in to any decisions at the moment as you wont be thinking clearly right now. take a little time out to greive for your embies 

pam xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Really sorry its a BFN.  Don't know what to say other than that we know how you're feeling.  xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Awwww Mrs Hope sorry to hear of ur BFN it must be so hard to make that decsion of giving up its something i thought i would have to face after 1 failed attempt so i dont know how u must be feeling. 

All i can say to u is that u should never give up in ur heart if its something u so badly want but at the same time its ur sanity and health plus ur future u need to consider as well!!

I really hope u come to the right decision for u and your DH, goodluck honey and takecare x

shye xxxxxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

ah i am so sorry for you i too had another BFN yesterday so can appreciate how you feel but this is only my 2nd BFN so havent the pain of as many as you.

i also think you need time to grieve and heal before you make any decisions hun xxxxx

take care of each other xxxxx


----------

